# The Original 3 Centa Drink - Cities?



## jcrlanger (Mar 19, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone out there has any idea where these drinks were bottled or made.  I have one with a Laurens Glass Works, Laurens, SC I found near a local semi-historical spring so I know the bottle was made there.  No bottling company embossing so I'm thinking it was where Budwine who made the drink was based, Athens, GA.  Any ideas, because I'm even having a bit of trouble finding anything out about Budwine.

 John


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 19, 2010)

have you got a pic. of the bottle ?...i can't find anything on it ...


----------



## ncbred (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is mine with Wilson, NC on it.  I believe someone said there wasn't but 5 or so towns that put their name on 3 Centa's.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like Macon bottled it...


----------



## ncbred (Mar 19, 2010)

Valparaiso,Indiana
 Gastonia, NC

 Those are two more.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 19, 2010)

Budwine used to be Bludwine but the name was changed because of the obvious.  Look up  Bludwine and you should find more info that you need.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd love to have this...


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 19, 2010)

There is also a 5 centa as well. I have never found one of these with a town name, doesn't mean they don't exist, I've just never found one.


----------



## madman (Mar 19, 2010)

ive seen them in shops  no towns, ill have to pic it up for the collection, nice chero also!


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep your eyes open for the 5 centa. You going to the Morristown show tomorrow?


----------



## jcrlanger (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info all.  I need to get some "AAA"s at the store for my camera so I can show you the one I found.

 John


----------



## jcrlanger (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's the bottle.  I was very suprised about how nice shape it is in and just have to get the mineral deposits from the healing spring off of it.







 John


----------



## Ineedainfo (Dec 11, 2019)

Howdy...late in the game now I know....have discovered a 3 Centa bottle in my collection that only has a LGW and the number 3 marking on the bottom base.  Anybody out there who can fill me in on what I have here would be appreciated.  Thinking was made in NC since it is where I found it as a barn find?


----------



## sandchip (Dec 16, 2019)

I think Statesboro, Ga. had a 3 Centa plant?


----------

